# Outboard won't start, just clicks



## Crayfish Trapper

I've been enjoying my new (to me) boat... until yesterday.

I went to start the 90hp 2-stroke Mercury, choked it , and turned it over. It turned over but didn't catch so I choked it again. Turned the key over to try again but now I would just hear a "click" (which I think is the solenoid but I'm not sure.)

The "kill" switch is not the issue.
Battery is new and fully charged, all other electrical on boat works, trim will still raise/lower.

All it will do now when I turn the key over is just "click."

It reminds me of what it's like when the starter goes out in your car/truck.

Anyway... what my question is.... is there anything else I should be looking at before I take this thing to a repair shop? 
And is there anyone you guys recommend over in the Grand Rapids/Muskegon/Newaygo area that works on boats? I've dealt with Van's on Alpine before but was wondering if there's anyone else out there.
Wondering how much it will cost to get a starter fixed...


----------



## caseyj

Sounds like your starter is not working. Check to see that your starter gear is not stuck when it engages your fly wheel. Also check your fuses. Starters are easy to bench test if you are handy with a wrench. You may have to wait for a long time if you take it to a repair shop during this time of year.

With your cowling removed, watch your starter as you turn the key. If it engages the fly wheel but doesn't turn, you may have a wiring problem or could be a bad connection to the starter. Make sure your battery connections are clean as well. Could be a loss of amperage to the starter but if has been working and suddenly stops, I would go back to the starter itself. Good luck!


----------



## just ducky

I'm no expert by any means, but my 2 stroke Merc 50 hp has done this occasionally and what I found was my connections at the battery have come loose, or were corroded (just not making good contact). I've tightened and/or cleaned them as necessary, and I'm good to go. If you're certain your battery is plenty charged, I would check all connections very thoroughly before taking it in.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

just ducky said:


> I'm no expert by any means, but my 2 stroke Merc 50 hp has done this occasionally and what I found was my connections at the battery have come loose, or were corroded (just not making good contact). I've tightened and/or cleaned them as necessary, and I'm good to go. If you're certain your battery is plenty charged, I would check all connections very thoroughly before taking it in.


I can rule this out. I have a brand new battery, brand new onboard battery charger (so I know the battery is charged,) new connections, totally solid on this aspect. Other electronics connected to the cranking battery work just fine, including trim raise/lower.

This is one of the first things I looked at just to make sure.


----------



## brookie1

You should consider purchasing a service manual which will walk you through troubleshooting this. You may find out that all you need is a solenoid. The manual for my 2005 75 merc lists full troubleshooting, part replacement, and even rebuilding a starter. If you have to put your boat in for service in the middle of July you may not see it until September.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

caseyj said:


> Sounds like your starter is not working. Check to see that your starter gear is not stuck when it engages your fly wheel. Also check your fuses. Starters are easy to bench test if you are handy with a wrench. You may have to wait for a long time if you take it to a repair shop during this time of year.
> 
> With your cowling removed, watch your starter as you turn the key. If it engages the fly wheel but doesn't turn, you may have a wiring problem or could be a bad connection to the starter. Make sure your battery connections are clean as well. Could be a loss of amperage to the starter but if *has been working and suddenly stops, I would go back to the starter itself.* Good luck!



This is what happened, and is what I am thinking it is. It worked just fine and suddenly stopped.

I don't know how to test a starter myself, though, to make sure.

Anyone know how much it costs to get this fixed? Any recommendations on where to take it in the area I described?


----------



## Greenbush future

Crayfish Trapper said:


> This is what happened, and is what I am thinking it is. It worked just fine and suddenly stopped.
> 
> I don't know how to test a starter myself, though, to make sure.
> 
> Anyone know how much it costs to get this fixed? Any recommendations on where to take it in the area I described?


Pull the starter and take it in to be checked, most can be rebuilt for a fraction of a new one. Some auto supply stores will test them too. If you were down in Metro Detroit I could even tell you where to take it.
Madison Generator in Rochester hills does great work, and they are very resonable


----------



## brookie1

At least put a multi-meter on the two wires going to the starter, turn the key, and see what you have. It may very well be the solenoid or a loose wire on the solenoid.


----------



## caseyj

If you want to test the starter and you have a 12 volt battery charger or even use jumper cables, connect the positive to the positive lead to the starter and just touch a ground either on the starter or the battery neg. post. Be prepared to disconnect quickly as it will jump around on your bench. It's best to secure it down. If this doesn't work, you need to rebuild the starter. I have a feeling that you have low voltage going to the starter. Not enough to turn the fly wheel.

On second thought, you could go directly to the starter by- passing your key circuitry and see if your starter works, Saves dis assembly of the starter to the motor. Also make sure your contacts (cables) on the battery are clean.


----------



## sfw1960

Rich, the solenoid might be bad or getting there...
Pull the cowling and check all connections TO the starter and at the battery FIRST.
If that all checks out take a dead blow mallet or large screwdriver handle & give the starter case a good rap along side the cast housing & try again, or better yet have the wife cycle the ignition key while you whack the starter a few times. If a solenoid is getting "lazy" many times this old trick will get you a couple of reactions.....
I would surely put Van's at the top of the list AFTER you have checked both ends of the + and - wiring to see if something worked loose (either solder or crimped) and you can always put a volt meter to the starter leads when the wife hits the key and check that out too.
I'd hate to see you have to pay somebody a bunch to find a simple fix you might be able to do yourself.



RAS


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Ok... After I got the cowling off I figured out what the problem is.
The teeth of the fly wheel got caught just right with the teeth of the starter and they are stuck together.

I was just going to pop it loose with a screwdriver, but I thought I better ask first if that's a good idea or not.

This is my first electric start outboard and I don't know much about these but I'm trying to learn.

What do you guys think I should do with this? 

Thank you all for the advice and help.


----------



## sfw1960

Get with Tonga in the boat section, looks like a new starter sprocket for sure - probably milk that flywheel a bit more.
Try the crack upside it's head with a screwdriver handle and it might pop loose.


----------



## TONGA

Tooth on tooth ouch,,, with the key off if you rotate the flywheel clockwise by hand that gear might fee up and drop back down to the starter.
Then see if you have a lot of play in the starter shaft or if the starter is bolted securely to the motor, it should not be able to end up tooth to tooth like that


----------

